# Vintage VW ' CAL STYLE



## N2TORTS (Jan 28, 2012)

Any other VW dub lovers? ...............
Here is the finished build of the latest fun project, " Cal Style" 1967 Vw bug.......Whadda' ya think?





















OH yea ,,,,,, She's a Sleeper!!!!....... 





JD~


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome, JD!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 28, 2012)

~JD~, That looks great!


----------



## oscar (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice, hardly ever see a beetle here in IL anymore, Anyone who had
one and ran it on our salty roads in the winters have rusted away, We have a 
73 conv., 79 conv. meyers towde dune buggy and a 85 westfalia, afraid to
run any on the highways anymore with speed limit 65 people driving over 70
and my beetle engines screaming at 60.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2012)

I have always wanted to ride in one of those.  She is a beauty.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful. I just love VW's in general. My dream is a VW bus


----------



## Zamric (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice!...I have a '70 bus I'm working on now that will be a daily driver. I keep going back and forth on 1915cc or just toss a subaru motor in it...Then it will be an oval window bug...You're in VW heaven on the West coast..slim pickings up here in the N.E.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 28, 2012)

I always appreciate a beautiful car...


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 28, 2012)

It looks like the car version of a Redfoot Tortoise, for some reason...


----------



## bubbles01 (Jan 29, 2012)

That is fantastic - Hubby's best friend has just restored a convertible beetle, pearlescent white, it's stunning and he keeps getting asked to hire it our for weddings! I'll see if I can find any pics. 

Personally a yellow split screen camper would do it for me......


----------



## Zamric (Jan 29, 2012)

You really should have painted scutes on it! 

hehehe what else could I say on my 666 post!


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

Samba.com my friend is posting some pics on there for her 23(?) window bus rehab and her 63 bug.. racing engine.. 'Hugo'.. 
her name is Dawn Simas and Ray Vallero is doing the engine.. not sure if you can search for thier names or how that works..


----------



## Zamric (Jan 29, 2012)

all I get at that address is an arabic website


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> It looks like the car version of a Redfoot Tortoise, for some reason...



heh heh ..... I thought the same thing ...when finished! ... Go figure



maggie3fan said:


> I always appreciate a beautiful car...



Well Maggie .... your my kinda gal! ....Here just a few dub's from my past ......
62 Delux' Micro Bus





57 single cab





61 Cal Bug 





61 Right Hand Drive




I've been dubbing for almost 50 years now ! .........




zzzdanz said:


> Nice!...I have a '70 bus I'm working on now that will be a daily driver.



ZZZ .... yea buddy .... I drive um all' ...only had a couple of
"Trailer Queens" ... in Ma' days! ..


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 29, 2012)

'57 SC would not suck!...you guys are spoiled out there. A 23 window is the holy grail these days http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=363.2&aid=423




I've been hounding this guy to sell me this car for a cpl. yrs. now...I guess he'ld rather watch a rust-free '56 oval rot away in his yard.
He's 1 of those people who think it's worth $25K as is....a shame to watch it just sit there.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2012)

zzzdanz said:


> '57 SC would not suck!...you guys are spoiled out there. A 23 window is the holy grail these days http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=363.2&aid=423
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great picture .... and nice car .. what a shame! ... Tell him' there are ovals out here rust free in cali and " complete restore " for 10K, he would be better off selling to you ! ....not being able to see if it has all the correct items ...but if it did in that shape its worth about 1500 bucks~to 2K at the most. 

Keep on Buggin~ 
JD~


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 29, 2012)

I think for some reason people think VW bugs are rare..they don't realize they made 20 million + ..Ovals around here aren't very common that's for sure, and split windows, forget it.

That guy stripped that oval , engine, interior, tossed it all in a trailer sitting behind that car and that's where it sits. I offered him $2500 the way it sits and he pretty much laughed. I'm thinking when the bus is done I'll just buy an Arizona car and have it shipped out.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2012)

well rare is actually an accurate word. Just depends on the year type and " correctness" . Some cars like a 55' oval and 67 ' ect.. are one year car only and have some hard to find goodies. Oh yea.. there are plenty of splittys out here too! All in all like the micro busses the vintage ones are going way up in value. Plus what car looks so dam good 45 years later? ......


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2012)

sorry.. its www.Thesamba.com 


http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=482095[hr]
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=491350&highlight=[hr]
oops 21 window... not 23
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=483454&highlight=


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 30, 2012)

That's funny, I've been following that thread. I think all the coolest buses ended up in Washington St.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 30, 2012)

Both my father and older brother were Master-certified VW mechanics, so there was always a few around the house.

Used to have a Microbus, myself, but found it didn't fit my life as comfortably as a Ford pickup.


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application/onlinesubmission/lotdetails.aspx?ln=1231.2&aid=443&pop=0

Chching!


----------



## extremetortdaddy (Feb 7, 2012)

Fellow dubbers nice pics!


----------

